# Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?



## carpcatcher07 (22. Juni 2007)

Ich gehe heute zu einem Weier angeln und wollte mal eure Fachmeinung hören, also meine Frage lautet.
Welcher Köder ist besser für Forellen:

Mais oder

Maden oder

Würmer


Mfg.

cc07


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Tages- und Gewässerabhängig


----------



## carpcatcher07 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Gewässer : Langsam fließend.
Uferzonen-tiefe: ca 1 m
Wetter: Regnerisch


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

wenn du nur die 3 zur auswahl hast,dann 
1.maden
2.würmer
3.mais

mfg Andy


----------



## carpcatcher07 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Cool danke für die schnelle Antwort.|supergri|good:


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

*den *Köder gibt es leider nicht .... gefragt wird trotzdem jede Woche


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Am besten alles ausprobieren.Den Mais würd ich noch dippen bzw. mit Maden kombinieren.


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

ist ja nicht schlimm....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

bienen maden ist der ulimative forrelen killer


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> bienen maden ist der ulimative forrelen killer


 

@ronny
An manchen Gewässern werden selbst die gnadenlos verschmäht.Es gibt also leider kein Patentrezept.da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Forellen Jo (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

mal ne frage zwischen durch. was fürn mais??? ich habe schon öfters mais gehört wie soll das gehen?? einfach nen masiskorn dranhängen und fertig? und da beißen forellen an??? ich habe keine  ahnung weil ich selbst nur mit power bait maden und bienenmaden angle


----------



## acker_666 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Also zu Mais kann ich nur sagen, TOP. 
Selbst an Teichen die ab und an einen Forellenbesatz 
bekommen, hab ich schon sehr gut mit Mais gefangen.


----------



## Lümmy (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Also ich habe mit Mais in Sachen Forellenangeln absolut keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Paste mit an den See nehmen.

Mein Lieblingsköder ist allerdings immernoch der Spinner. Wenn die Forellen diesen nicht mögen, kann man immernoch Glück haben das andere Raubfische diesen interessant finden.

Petri Heil


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

ja,du kannst 1-2,sogar drei maiskörner einfach auf den haken spießen,oder aber auch am haar anbieten
mfg Andy


----------



## schumi112 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Hallo,
welchen Mais?
Den "weichen" aus der Dose?

Gruß schumi


----------



## xxcruiserxx (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

ich ziehe am liebsten ganz kleine shads und twister hinterm spiro her, das vorfach is dabei 2 m lang


----------



## Forellen Jo (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

weiß ich ja selber nicht?? außerdem sind solche geschichten wie spinner an unserm  teich nicht erlaubt


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welchen Mais?
> Den "weichen" aus der Dose?
> 
> Gruß schumi


 Ganz normalen Dosenmais.Ein Maiskorn plus zwei Maden.Die Hakenspitze frei lassen.

Felix


----------



## Fangnix (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Wenn erlaubt, ist nach meiner Erfahrung ein golderner Spinner Größe 2 top!!! Schlug bei mir alle anderen Köder immer um Längen. Deswegen wahrscheinlich auch so häufug verboten...


----------



## pöp (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

wann sind die Forellen eingesetzt worden, weil wenn die frisch einesetzt worden sind, würde ich selbsteingelegten Mais favourisieren, konnte darauf ne Forelle mitt 1,2 kg fangen


----------



## Gonzo4712 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Bienenmaden sind Top, aber es gibt Tage da helfen nur noch Tebos, ich kombiniere die Tebos mit Bienenmaden.
Gruss
Gonzo #h


----------



## Forellen Jo (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

noch mal zu mais   ist es egal wierum man den auf  den haken macht? oder gibts da auch ne  spezielle technik für? und dann wenn man die maden mit dran hat soll man dann schleppen oder stationär angeln?


----------



## gezz (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

zum mais: was meins du mit "den mais einlegen" ?


----------



## Tyron (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Der beste Forellenköder ist der, der am jeweiligen Angeltag unter den fast immer andern vorherrschenden Bedingungen, die meisten Fische fängt...


----------



## DogTag (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*



Tyron schrieb:


> Der beste Forellenköder ist der, der am jeweiligen Angeltag unter den fast immer andern vorherrschenden Bedingungen, die meisten Fische fängt...


 
Besser und präziser kann man es nicht ausdrücken!


----------



## pöp (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*



gezz schrieb:


> zum mais: was meins du mit "den mais einlegen" ?


 
ne Dose Mais in 3 Leberwurstgläser aufteilen, Wasser rein und halt irgendein Zeugs wie z.B. Vanillezucker und Süßstoff und Zimt, Knoblauchpulver und Pfeffer und Chilipulver (die ganzen Pulver lösen im Wasser im Glas auf, und der Mais nimmt den Geruch an, is auch billiger als wenn man den schon fertig kauft, musst ihn halt 1-2 Tage vorher machen, dass er im Kühlschrank richtig durchzieht)


----------



## forelli2.0 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

#:                                                                        #w 

     bienenmaden sind die besten köder vorallem hinterm spiro!





             |laola:
                                                                #w


----------



## Steinadler (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

i-wie is es doch immer anders


----------



## esox82 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

die frage war ja sowieso: welcher ist besser;mais,maden oder würmer! nicht,was ist euer lieblingsköder!
mfg Andy


----------



## AltBierAngler (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

nie ohne maden losgehen!!!! Egal ob Bienenmaden oder normale!! mfg und TL Chris


----------



## Forellen Jo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

da ist was dran.wir hatten das auch mal ohne maden losgegangen und nichts gefangen
sind aber wuch erst spät losgegangen ich weiß nicht ob es an der uhrzeit lag auf jedenfal haten wir nicht ein fisch


----------



## dant6 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

ich find am besten maden und power bait


----------



## KA08 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

ich wollte mal fragen!!!!!!
was ist das beste power bait für forellen
und allgemein welcher köder???


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

Also ich finde die besten powerbait kommt eigentlich auch aufs gewässer an aber ich habe eigentlich immer mit weißen sehr gut gefangen 

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## stanleyclan (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welcher ist der beste Forellenköder?*

@ KA08

wenn du hier schon postest, dann leis dir doch die Beiträge durch...
manche leute versteh ich nicht..


lg


----------

